# Building Regulations



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello ,
Can anyone please help with some basic information on building regulations. We are thinking of buying a finca with a building on it, by how much can you increase and extend the building and if it has one floor is it possible to build an upper floor. 
I understand that the different regions may have different rules, we are looking in Catalunya.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

titeuf said:


> Hello ,
> Can anyone please help with some basic information on building regulations. We are thinking of buying a finca with a building on it, by how much can you increase and extend the building and if it has one floor is it possible to build an upper floor.
> I understand that the different regions may have different rules, we are looking in Catalunya.
> Thanks in advance.


Its not just different regions, but different towns and different types of land. You really need to ask an independent gestoria, abogado or the local town hall/Ayuntamiento before doing anything its a great idea, but can be a minefield

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its not just different regions, but different towns and different types of land. You really need to ask an independent gestoria, abogado or the local town hall/Ayuntamiento before doing anything its a great idea, but can be a minefield
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, of those options the building regulations dept at the Ayuntamiento would give the most exact answer


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

jojo said:


> Its not just different regions, but different towns and different types of land. You really need to ask an independent gestoria, abogado or the local town hall/Ayuntamiento before doing anything its a great idea, but can be a minefield
> 
> Jo xxx



Thanks very much


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Actually, I think the regulations are often down to the bit of land that you're buying and that there are few general rules


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Spain Building Restoration Regulations Laws Spanish Property Development


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually, I think the regulations are often down to the bit of land that you're buying and that there are few general rules


Thanks for the reply


----------

